# /etc/mailname



## Swissflame (25. Juli 2013)

hallo
habe in einem via Proxmox bereitgestellten openvz-Container mit Debian-Wheezy
ISPConfig 3 installiert.
Lauft soweit alles tip-top.
Problem macht einzig das senden von e-mails, von der Hauptadresse aus, folgende Fehlermeldung:


> postfix/trivial-rewrite[4202]: warning: do not list domain xdomainx.ch in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains


Bis anhin konnte ich das Problem beheben, in dem ich bei /etc/mailname *mail*.xdomainx.ch eingetragen habe.
Jetzt kommt allerdings das Problem:
*es gibt keine /etc/mailname*
Ist das normal, dass das bei in openvz installierten Systemen fehlt?
Wo muss mann das sonst abändern?
Danke für Hilfe


----------



## nowayback (25. Juli 2013)

hi,

der fehler ist warscheinlich dein hostname, da er nur den domainnamen zu haben scheint anstatt prefix.domain.endung (z.b. server1.example.com)

grüße
nwb


----------



## Swissflame (26. Juli 2013)

> hi,
> 
> der fehler ist warscheinlich dein hostname, da er nur den domainnamen zu haben scheint anstatt prefix.domain.endung (z.b. server1.example.com)


Das Problem ist, denke ich, an einem anderen Ort, konnte bisher das immer so einrichten, das ich *xdomainx.ch* hatte, und brauchte kein prefix. Das Controllpanel war dann per *https://xdomainx.ch:8080* erreichbar, und die Website dazu per *http://xdomainx.ch* .
Das einzige das ich machen musste, um den oben genannten Fehler zu beheben war, in der /etc/mailname vor den Eintrag *xdomainx.ch* ein *mail.* zu setzen, also in *mail.xdomainx.ch* abzuändern.
Es ist jetzt das erste mal das ich ISPConfig in einem von Proxmox bereitgestellten Container installiert habe, und da ist jetzt ganz einfach unter /etc/mailname nix zu finden. Auch die manuelle Anlegung hat nichts gebracht, was ja auch logisch ist, was nicht erwartet wird wird ja auch nicht gesucht

Leider fehlt bei der Installation auch die Datei etc/fstab, und ich kann somit keine Quota einrichten.
Das bringt mich jetzt auf den Gedanken, das ich eventuell eine verpfuschte Version von Debian Wheezy installiert habe? Ist ein Image welches von Proxmox zur Verfügung gestellt wird....


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in die postfix main.cf, dort muss irgendwo noch Deine Domain ohne prefix drin stshen, ersetze sie dort durch das prefix.

Der Hostname sollte aber generell immer eine subdomain sein wie nowayback geschrieben hat, steht ja auch so in der ispconfig wheezy Installationsanleitung.



> Leider fehlt bei der Installation auch die Datei etc/fstab, und ich kann somit keine Quota einrichten.


Das ist immer so bei virtualisierten Systemen auf openvz basis, denn bei denen wird quota in der vm über openvz bereitestellt.


----------



## Swissflame (28. Juli 2013)

habe in der *postfix main.cf* die gleiche änderung gemacht, allerdings erfolglos.
Habe jetzt das ganze neu gemacht, und zwar so wie im tutorial beschrieben mit server1.example.ltd, und es funktioniert tip-top!
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

